# Lint clay tombstone progress



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

tombstone wreath pictures by troop134 - Photobucket
Here's another prop in the making. This is a wreath that I'm making using the lint clay once again. Guess I'm hooked. LOL
I plan on attaching this to a large piece of white triangular shaped foam which will then be mounted to a large flat piece of white foam. I temporarily mounted the wreath on the foam and took a few pics. The wreath is built onto a piece of cardboard at the moment but will be removed before mounting it. I think it's coming out great. I'm trying for a sculpted wreath look. Once the epitaph is all engraved I'll mount the wreath and it will all get painted with latex paint and aged.
The bottom flat portion of this stone will have a raised wire frame to feature a cross and covered in lint clay.

tombstone wreath pictures by troop134 - Photobucket

My only worry is How is Vlad going to store this one for me.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks good. Keep us posted on the progress... and the storage solution.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you, I'll update the pics as I go.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

that would fit nicely in a custom built crate


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

wow BC...nice detail. can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Hawk. Almost have the wreath part done.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks good, I'll have to try that lint clay.


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice, I am going to have to borrow your idea for using lint clay to make a wreath on a tombstone like that if you dont mind . I was just drawing one on. The 3d look of yours is much nicer. Now if i could just find some artistic skills laying around.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Hang the wreath from the ceiling in the garage or on the wall- thats where my skellies and scarcrows live!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Haunted, I'm sure you could make a wreath for a tombstone. If I can do it so can you. My artistic ability consists of drawing stick figures. The lint clay is easy to work with and making flowers with it really doesn't take any skill. My suggestion would be to find a picture of what you want to make and then refer back to it as you work.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Something's telling me black cat is modest


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Halloween Goddess- the lint clay wreath is attached to a piece of white styro foam which is the top of the tombstone I'm creating. That piece alone is roughly 5 inches thick and 2 1/2 feet by 3 1/2 feet. I still have the bottom portion of the stone to make with the cross as well. That's another large piece of layered foam which will be approx. 2 1/2 feet wide by 3 1/2foot. I'm starting to think it would be easier for storage if I build the two pieces so they come apart.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Update:

Finally got around to getting back to the tombstone project now that I have a little bit of room to work in in the basement.
I wasn't happy with the wreath, so over this past week, I added more depth with flowers and leaves using the new lint clay recipe and the dryer lint from the hotel which is wuzz free.
I'm happy with the way it's turning out and today I started putting on a coat of latex extetior light grey paint. I already did the epitaph and the edge scroll which is painted in black. Still have the base of the stone to work on next week.
Here are some updated and close up pics of the wreath:
tombstone wreath :: Added in more depth with lint clay flowers and leaves picture by troop134 - Photobucket
tombstone wreath :: Epitaph and trim border etched in and painted black picture by troop134 - Photobucket
tombstone wreath :: close up with detail and I started to paint it with exterior grey latex picture by troop134 - Photobucket
tombstone wreath :: PB210004.jpg picture by troop134 - Photobucket
tombstone wreath :: PB210005.jpg picture by troop134 - Photobucket
tombstone wreath :: PB210005.jpg picture by troop134 - Photobucket
tombstone wreath :: PB210007.jpg picture by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That's looking really good Karen. Glad to see you got back to work on it....slacker!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Absolutely amazing! Great job!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow, that looks great! I started my first lint clay project yesterday and it doesn't look like much.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Merlin what are you making? Don't forget to post pics.


----------

